# Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (0-4) @ Brooklyn Nets (0-5)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

5th time is the charm?????? What happens when a stoppable force meets a moveable object. 

Gametime: 4:30pm Pacific
Odds: Lakers are +3.5 underdogs

I think no matter what this is going to be a hard fought game on both sides. Neither team wants to lose to a team that hasnt had a single victory yet. 

Big game for anybody considering jumping on #teamtank. Holla Jamel!!!
http://www.tankathon.com/

Does Byron listen to any of the outside noise and play the youngsters down the stretch? Does Metta or Nance get in at all??? Does Kobe stop sucking so hard for at least one game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This team is arguably worse than us. We have to win.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662688247852699648
Patience for what? Kobe's horrible shot selection? R. Kelly's inability to knock down open shots? Bass making half of his lay-ups? Or virtually everyone's inability to play defense?

I'm hoping he means fewer minutes for R. Kelly, Huertas, and maybe even Bass. JC and DLo can both handle more minutes, and Lou can play PG for short periods. Give someone else a chance in the front court and pull the plug on this Kelly-Bass experiment. It's been a net negative on offense and even worse than anticipated on defense and rebounding.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662770672666570756
So the way for him to improve is to play less? In favor of who, exactly?

And is he including Julius and JC in that? They're arguably our two best players right now. 

All this while saying he's not worried about Kobe and he has "no problem" with the shots he's taking. 

WTF is going on with him? It's getting harder to defend him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

4 TO to start the game for Brooklyn and we are still losing.

Kobe looks worse than ever


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Russell got it going with a nasty crossover on Jack plus back to back triples. 10 pts in the first half. Randle played a good all around game in the first half.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

First decent game from Russell.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So the nets are basically handing us the ball and missing a ton of shots, but damn, the bench looks so much better with Nance and Black instead of Kelly and Bass. Bass ended up getting a few minutes because of foul trouble, but that bench unit was much better. 

Maybe DLo can get some of his swagger back after a seeing a couple shots in a row go down. I still wish we'd find a way to get the ball to JC more. He's our most efficient scorer.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Here comes the loss


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just getting home and I see we're up 7 at the end of three quarters. What have I missed?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loving all the Lakers fans going crazy in Brooklyn for Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the fuck is Nick Young doing? Passed up a good shot for a worse shot and promptly airballed it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MWP with the defense, Swaggy P with the buckets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young doing his best to lead us to victory. Hitting some big shots.

Damn, Larry Nance tried putting Brook Lopez on a poster and failed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be nice if Russell got in the game in the final minutes here. Let him get that experience.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe coming back in as well as Russell. LOUD "Kobe" chants. Awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Randle off glass! I'll take it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seriously, refs? That's Lakers ball. Jack knocked it out of Lou's hands.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

5-second violation. Karma! Ball don't lie.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can finally post this: LAKERS WIN.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally. 

Nets are really, really bad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

YAAAAS!!!! WE WON!!!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DLo, 16 pts on 6-9 shooting. No assists, one turnover. 

Spent 16 of the last 17 minutes of the game on the bench. Gotta be frustrating for the kid. 

Good news is that Kelly and Bass appear to be out of the rotation for a while since the second unit looked pretty good tonight.

Also appears Huertas will be out of the rotation for now in favor of Lou at PG and another defender out there (MWP this game).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Looked to me like Byron took out Russell because he got caught ball watching and failed to stay with the player who leaked out after a missed jumper from Kobe (I think). He ended up getting an uncontested layup. It was the 2nd time I saw it happen to DLo tonight. Overall I think Russell played a good game. The crossover on Jack was pretty filthy. Good to see the team grind out a W on the road. Randle is a beast. Damn shame he's not eligible for rookie of the year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Also, Nance impressed me tonight too. Played a solid game. Almost posterized Lopez too.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Looked to me like Byron took out Russell because he got caught ball watching and failed to stay with the player who leaked out after a missed jumper from Kobe (I think).


Yes, that happened a couple times actually. Sequence goes something like Kobe takes a long contested shot and either falls down or erroneously chases an offensive rebound and DLo or JC fail to be first one back (which is the PG's job).

My thing is, if you don't want him to close, that's fine. Why not let him play the whole 3rd? Or the first 5 of the 4th?


----------

